# CM7 Booting on bionic



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

cvpcs was able to make CWM and get CM7 on the bionic. He is releasing info later tonight.

"cvpcs: CM7 First boot on Motorola Bionic! Not bad for a phone that was released a week ago ^.^ http://t.co/vhGwYcAJ"
--http://twitter.com/cvpcs/status/114464307269476353

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Very exciting stuff. Especially for such a young phone. IMO if he can get this to work, the need for an unlocked bootloader diminishes. Although it would be nice.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If we get an unlocked bootloader we can do kernel changes and such. Some things can not be changed with a locked bootloader

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Funny the sensation and evolution 3d have unlockable bootloaders and are only in alpha (no disrespect to devs) it just shows how dedicated cvpcs is. He's on a rule to POWN all Motorola devices. Well done sir. Well done.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

There is a huge long list of bugs in it. The list of things that works is shorter then the list of broken things. As soon as we get CWM released it will be stable in no time

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

adroidman said:


> If we get an unlocked bootloader we can do kernel changes and such. Some things can not be changed with a locked bootloader
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I understand this...just saying it alleviates some of the pressure.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree  just wanted to make sure

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

"adroidman said:


> There is a huge long list of bugs in it. The list of things that works is shorter then the list of broken things. As soon as we get CWM released it will be stable in no time
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Cwm really doesn't effect how quickly it will be stable; we really already have cwm for it

Well,cvpcs has cwm for it


----------

